# Old Black & Decker shank size help?



## albion (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a KE850E Black and Decker plunge router. I haven't honestly done a great deal of work with it and only got a few bits with it.
The thing is I want to buy some better bits for it but find most of the bits on the net are 6.35mm or 12mm. This unit I have only has a 8mm collet with it. Does anyone know if there are 6.35mm colletts avalable for the 850E. I have asked by email at Black and Decker but haven't as yet received a reply.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

most of the bits on the net are 1/4" and 1/2". Whilst 6.35mm is close to 1/4", 12mm would be undersized for 1/2" collets and the collet won't grip it sufficiently.
Here in Europe,8mm router bits are common. One of our Antipodean members should be able to help you more, based on what is commonly available there. I would have thought any B&D router will certainly have at least 1/4" collets. I tried Googling to find out more about your router but the only result that came up was this post !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## albion (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Peter and greetings,
Good news mate, I got a email back from black & Decker and they do sell collets for the KW850E and they are as follows: 588538.00 = 6mm
588539.00 = 6.35mm
588543.00 = 8mm
If anyone needs it their free help line Australia is 1800 654 155 between 8 am - 4.30 pm Mon to Fri
I think my router would of had a 1/4" collet with it as well, I did buy it new, but I've no idea where it is so I'll buy one. I am thinking of buying another router and leaving this one for my Triton Table. So I may as well look around and get one @ 1/2" shaft size.This may give me a better range of bits. (not sure till I look )
Thank you for your reply and thanks for looking on the net for information for me.
Regards Albion.


----------



## nelsonian (Jan 29, 2010)

This model can't be used with a table - has to be kept upright


----------

